# S13 water pump



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

My water pump appears to going bad. Small leak from the bearing area. Is there an interchangeable part or will I have to obtain a direct sr20det s13 water pump?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

i know that the s14 doesnt fit so theres a good chance you need to get a new s13 one. Can you overhaul it though?


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

When I had my alternator rebuilt, they gave up and we settled on the closest thing that suprisingly worked. They are the best rebuilders in central Ohio. So, I think I will probably have the same problem with a pump, hoping there is a changeable part, like off a sentra?


----------



## ralphdig (Nov 22, 2003)

thecollector said:


> My water pump appears to going bad. Small leak from the bearing area. Is there an interchangeable part or will I have to obtain a direct sr20det s13 water pump?


 Once it hapen to me, I got a remplacement at a local autoparts, one for a small pickup truck whith a 2.4 Lts engine.
It fit perfectly and a lot cheaper than the original.


----------

